# Bottom Board or not?



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

I recall having heard it hasn't been scientifically shown to reduce mites significantly. They are useful for counting mites too. It is useful for ventilation and I'd think you would want one for summer.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I don't use them. Well, I have one, and am going to use it just because it was given to me and I want some experience with an 8-frame hive. But for the most part, I don't use them. I don't believe them to be necessary. No hive in the wild other than ones lucky enough to be hanging from a tree have open bottoms.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Since the title is "Bottom Board or not?", before I read the OP I thought that the title was what trhis was about and said to myself, "Yeah, if you go w/ top entrances, what do you need a bottom board for?". But, I guess that's another Thread.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have about half and half. I've started buying only solid bottoms so I can convert them to feeders. I don't see any difference in Varroa between them.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfeeding.htm#BottomBoardFeeder


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I have used both. I like the fully screened for the ventilation and mite count aspect-but what to do in the cold weather? I block it in all around on a insulated bench.
A half and half solid and screen would also be nice. Ventlation without too much cold air.
(Here are some mini nucs shown for example)
Heres what I came up to try this year:

Open for hotter summer months(Of course full sized hives would be sitting on a bench and not so exposed)If you leave enough room under the hive you can Take a mirror and flashlight so check for swarm cells!









Fully screened with perforated masonite insert for early spring/late fall









Foam board insert for mite checks or colder months:









Easy to change and versatile .

Thought you might like to see this photo, a wild hive in a bird box. But note the grass and stuff on the bottom. Might be a good way to put bees to bed for winter if you can keep the mice out.(Straw, leaves, etc)


----------

